# Hybrid Longbow?



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

If you unstring some longbows, they may look similar to a recurve, although, a little diminished in the curving. When strung, the string does not touch the limbs cept at the nock grooves. For this reason, some folks call them hybrid longbows (cross of recurve and longbow). They are formally known as reflex/deflex longbows.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Simply put, a hybrid longbow when fully strung does not have the classic "D" shape of a longbow. I have a hybrid longbow.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Aug 7, 2008)

A hybrid longbow is a strongly reflexed/deflexed longbow, in such a way that the string just doesn't touch the limbs when strung. 
In general they have a very sweet draw and are very fast. Some of them are even faster then recurves, think above 190 [email protected] 9gpp. They are shooters!As a matter of fact: I ordered one 6 weeks ago.....


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Comparing poundages and lengths; my 68", 41# hybrid longbow is not as smooth drawing as my 66", 42# recurve even though the recurve is 1# heavier and 2" shorter. The longbow feels heavier too.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up for me guys.


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

The hybrid is a term normally used to describe a bow that has a large amount of deflex/reflex, usually to the point that while strung it maintains those curves. Just cuz' it has D/R doesn't make it a hybrid. A mild D/R can still exhibit the traditional "D" shape without crossing into the hybrid category. The bow pictured above shows the strung shape that hybrids normally have.

Hybrids are just another type of bow that you can choose based on your preferences and likes. If compared to a longbow it can be generalized that they may be a little faster, probably a little noisier, maybe smoother. Compared to a recurve the speed may be on par and probably a little quieter. Smoothness, hand shock, speed are all things that will depend on the design, how the limbs work, materials, etc. Don't assume the hybrids will blow everything else out of the water because it really depends on the bow. I've shot a couple hybrids that were dog slow, had loads of handshock, and felt like you were pulling truck springs.

The one advantage a hybrid can have over a longbow is the overall length can be made shorter without stacking. The reflex in the limb allows the bow to be pulled farther than a comparable length longbow without undue weight gain. That's why many of the popular hybrids are made in shorter lengths, such as 56"-62".


----------

